# Tiger Trap



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Just seen this from another forum, made me smile.

Its never been aired in the uk, so forgive me if you have seen it already.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubAxWIfcE5I


----------



## milkfisher (May 15, 2006)

Thats good stuff!!!

I cant imagine how good it would make me feel to give someone a gift like that!


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

haha, nice post!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That was cool. I sent it to everyone I know. Some of them don't play golf, but they all know who Tiger is.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I looked for camera men in the bushes all day today and didn't see them or Tiger. My life is ruined!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice one Dennis, I am playing at Welwyn Garden City this Friday, I will keep my eyes peeled just in case


----------



## kippax (Aug 13, 2006)

cool video, there are some other good 'tiger' vids on that site aswell.nice one!


----------

